

Ask HN: Does Facebook really fire the bottom 10% of developers after bootcamp? - mcplusplus

I'd like to talk to someone if that has happened to them. I have an offer from them and I am contemplating the move. Thanks.
======
darwindeeds
I'm don't know if Facebook does it. But I personally feel that a lot of the
companies should cleanup their bottom 5 - 10%. This will motivate everyone to
work harder and learn new stuff. Congratz on your offer!

------
peterhunt
I work there. Haven't seen it happen.

